
The History of Blood - jmsflknr
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/01/14/the-history-of-blood
======
karmakaze
_In Japan, blood types now underpin a pseudoscientific philosophy of
personality types, operating a little like astrological signs. Type A’s,
George writes, are considered “perfectionist, kind, calm even in an emergency,
and safe drivers; B’s are eccentric and selfish, but cheery. O’s are both
vigorous and cautious while AB’s, obviously, are complicated.” Employers make
hiring decisions based on blood type, and young people make dating decisions
on the same basis._

The article isn't primarily about types, but I found this amusing, and
possibly self-fulfilling if you're raised on it. I am type A and 'calm even in
an emergency' and deserve reduced auto insurance.

------
camtarn
I really enjoy Rose George's writing. I'd recommend her previous books on
container shipping ('Deep Sea and Foreign Going') and toilets ('The Big
Necessity').

